# Tesla Model 3 walkaround at Gigafactory



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Members,

I just wanted to share a new video of the model 3. Now you can finally see it in broad daylight. According to Motor Trend Tesla would like the model 3 awd dual motor to run 0-60mph in just 4 seconds. Many aesthetics of the car are still subject to change. Enjoy!

Jaspal.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I watched it last night. That car looks all kinds of crazy beautiful.

Motor Trend was not allowed to take shots of the interior which leads me to think that despite the interior that was shown at the reveal and test rides, in Tesla fashion it will change significantly for the better. Not that I didn't like the interior but Tesla is planning something very special for this car and they really don't want the inside to be the focus at the moment.

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I watched it last night. That car looks all kinds of crazy beautiful.
> 
> Motor Trend was not allowed to take shots of the interior which leads me to think that despite the interior that was shown at the reveal and test rides, in Tesla fashion it will change significantly for the better. Not that I didn't like the interior but Tesla is planning something very special for this car and they really don't want the inside to be the focus at the moment.
> 
> Good things come to those who wait.


I agree, one problem I have with the car is not the interior but something worse. I looked at the frunk of this car and it is significantly smaller than the Model S's frunk. I hope that they will fix thr frunk just like they will fix the trunk opening. That frunk probably only cam hold a school backpack. Thoughts?

Jaspal.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

From what I can see of the design of the car the frunk is pretty much the size it's going to be. If you compare it against a Model S Tesla reduced the length of the front of the car and lowered the hood quite a bit to enable a lower windshield for better visibility.

Model 3 is a smaller car so everything by nature has been reduced in size. Keep in mind, the prototypes are dual-motor equipped so there is a chance that single-motor Model 3 variant will have a deeper frunk at he rear given there would be more space because of the lack of the front motor.

A Model S 70 without dual motor has a lager frunk and still retains the "microwave" recess at the back where the dual-motor variant would normally be so maybe Tesla might so the same thing for the Model 3 but I wouldn't count on it being any deeper than what the reveal test drive pictures show.

*Model 3 dual motor frunk*









*Model S dual motor frunk*









*Model S single motor frunk*


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Makes sense. I just really wanted it to be bigger. Oh well, there should be plenty of space in the trunk.. Hopefully. 

Thanks Trev.


----------

